# Dodge Ram Super Bowl Commercial: God Made a Farmer



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I really like this. I have listened to it about 5 times.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell ya lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember seeing that for the first time a few years ago as a ad in the Super Bowl.....it really was a compelling ad then and it still is now. Thanks for the refresher Tim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I tried to find it the other just the other day!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is the original one from a year or so ago. It is the longer version, not cut down to fit a commercial time spot. There is also one for farm wives celebrating grandmother's 90th birthday.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I miss Paul Harvey. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I miss Paul Harvey.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The world misses Paul Harvey. Most are simply too blind to see.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ram has a long version also. 



.

I find the Ramtrucks long version interesting because soon after the shorter version was shown in the superbowl I read a stupid article saying that there were not enough minorities or women in the short version. This one is very diverse. I suspect they just cut the original to make it fit 2 minutes. With no thought of the stupidness people are these days.

I gotta say that this ad has been very effective on me. Later on this year I will be considering buying a Ram. That or a Tundra. This ad kinda changed my perception of them. Though it shouldn't as we know advertising is what it is. To sell. But it got me to consider them. Drove a 1500 Ram Outdoorsman in November. Very impressive. But still hesitant as I've heard not so good things about their trucks.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I remember wher is was when we the commercial aired the first time during game. It seemed to get quiet and everyone was trying to figure out what the ad was for. Granted everyone was a farmer or closely tied to ag. 
We had a discussion in a bible study what your purpose was, I said caretaker thinking of the ad. No one caught on even after briefly explaining the ad and the address Paul gave at that FFA convention. I encouraged others to check it out, but don't know how far that went...
Good ad even if it was for anything else targeting farmers.


----------

